# Word Bearers Army Project



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I started Tyranids in 5th edition, and played that until the new Chaos Marine Codex came out, I had a look at it in my local GW store and decided that I wanted to play CSM/Daemons. Luckily enough the Daemon codex came out only a few weeks later. I was talking to my friends about which Chaos legion to pick, and was referred to Aaron Dembski-Bowden's "The First Heretic" this book had me interested in Word Bearers, and after reading the Word Bearers Omnibus by Anthony Reynolds, I was sold. I wanted my army to be mainly based on Word Bearers fluff, so this is only a semi-competitive army. I like it when I win, but the hobby is my top priority.

So firstly I am going to show you some of the finished models I have. (I have quite a few, but they are either only primed, or only have a few layers of paint on them.

To start off I have my Dark Apostle Lazarus (Dark Vengeance Interrogator-Chaplain) and Coryphaus Kor Segron. I am thinking about getting a real Dark Apostle instead of using the one I have, its just that I don't want to buy it in finecast and then having the words/scrolls break off.

Dark Apostle Lazarus
















Coryphaus Kor Segron
















When forgeworld released Erebus and Kor Phaeron their models were so good that I had to get them, even though I don't have the rule, nor plan on getting them. The new Forgeworld Gal Vorbak and Lorgar look pretty good as well. :wink:

Erebus
















Kor Phaeron
















I also have a Helbrute I painted a few weeks ago and a Daemon prince that I finished today, which is converted/kitbashed from the new morghast kit. I am pretty proud of it and hope I didn't rush the paint job because I was so excited!

The Helbrute, the guns on its right arm are magnetised, because it was so easy to do, and it would have been a waste with all the options it can have.
















This is the Daemon Prince, I am probably gonna make this a counts-as for Skarbrand, as it has tattered wings and 2 cleavers, so I thought, why not?





































So feel free to give comments, ideas, and criticisms. I am going to try and paint up a few cultists and Chaos Marines, when I do, I will post an update.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok so it has been a while, but I have been painting a few things since last time. The things I have been working on are some possessed, cultists, a daemon prince, and I just started some chaos space marines (DV Chosen models). Sorry for the dodgy website the images are uploaded to, I wasn't sure what the fastest way to upload photos was. I am going to concentrate on the chaos marines right now, but I have just ordered Typhus and a Chaos Knight, so I guess we'll see where that takes me. Also, about the random possessed, when I first got the kit, I planned on making them all the same colour, but when I saw the separate pieces, it occurred to me that each set of pieces had a certain god-specific theme to them, so I decided on painting them each like a different god, with the champion in generic possessed colours. I like how they turned out, especially the tzeentch one, but the khorne one doesn't really work with its skin tone being too similar to the armour colour, not sure how to fix that problem, but I guess some more highlighting would be a step in the right direction. Also I don't know how many of you have read the Word Bearers Omnibus, but my possessed with the banner is based of Burias Drak'shal from said series (very good if you are into word bearers), and I thought about the looks before the rules, so I don't know how useless a banner is on a possessed unit, but I only put it there for the aesthetic. And yeah sorry about the wall of text, but I don't have that much time so I try and get a lot done when I have the chance.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ExaltedUrizen said:


> This is the Daemon Prince, I am probably gonna make this a counts-as for Skarbrand, as it has tattered wings and 2 cleavers, so I thought, why not?
> 
> View attachment 959958905
> 
> ...


this guy looks pretty badass o-o what model is it? or did you kitbash/convert it?


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

He is converted/kitbashed from the end times morghast kit, with daemon prince/bits added on.
http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Morghast-Harbingers


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ExaltedUrizen said:


> He is converted/kitbashed from the end times morghast kit, with daemon prince/bits added on.
> http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Morghast-Harbingers


oh wow how did I ever miss those guys o-o. great job realy. I might have to pass this idea along to a friend of mine


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent work mate.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That daemon prince looks very very cool. I might have to steal that idea! Ace work!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Huh. Sorry I missed this last year. 

Okay a few thoughts. 

First up, the dodgy photo site. Get a new photo host. I always recommend Flickr. It's reputable, gives you lots of sharing options, it exports to BBCODE, and they offer Terabyte of photo storage - free.

Second, three morghast daemon prince is an awesome idea. The shoulder pads and the horns really aren't working. Especially the horns. They just take over the head and are way too big. Otherwise great idea! 

Third thought, the word bearers are looking okay, but a little flat. They could really use more shading and highlighting. The green accent colour really isn't working. You're in Christmas territory there. Christmas-Chaos. Saturated red/green combos are always difficult for this reason. 

On the helbrute I would seriously dial back all three colours. The orange really needs to recede as well. I think the whole model could used some argrax earth shade and some nuln oil to darken and desaturate it. 

The characters are in a similar spot. They need more shading and highlighting.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback so far! About the armour, I started off painting it Khorne red by hand, so when the mephiston red spray came out, I got some because I thought it would make it much easier, but it turns out it was much lighter than I anticipated, nevertheless, I sprayed most of my army, just in time for khorne red spray to be released! But yes, I think a few more coats of nuln oil/agrax earthshade is a good idea.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

Glad to see an army concept really close to mine 

One of the issues with the Word Bearers is to find out a third color (personally, I have chosen bronze or gold, for my elite troops, to give more diversity to the basic scarlet red and boltgun/chainmail).

I also use Mephiston Red upon a brown-red base coat (I don't have the name at hand) and black wash (which is Nuln Oïl, I suppose). For what is specifically related to Khorne, I use Blood Red with dark brown wash, and the difference between them is clearly visible. For the flesh of the Possessed, I use a dark brown/Mephiston Red wash upon Elf Flesh (that could easily give more depth to the flesh of your Helbrute, for instance).

I'm not sure that this would have the same results on your figs, though, as we seem to have different ways of painting (I do everything on brush - maybe I'll try up airbrush soon for some little things - while you seem to use airbrush a lot).


----------

